# hello



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Please allow me to introduce myself. my handle is bodyworks,i used to post on here a while ago. then a problem occured on our phone line, and the wonderful people at tiscali couldn't do enough for us. well, in fact they couldn't be arsed to do anything for us. they did make false claims and promises however, which were very much appreciated. Anyhow, after 3 months waffle from a call centre near Mumbai and a string of visits from open reach engineers, who didn't actually recognise what a phone was or how it worked, myself and betty are back online.

sorry for not responding to any pm's sent to me, i'm now on the case and will reply over the next few days.

so, did i miss anything... ?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey buddy !

Good to see your back and alive. Things have been pretty busy here with lots of new users, Squatty and LeeB are now dating, I turned 22 and Extreme and pscarb have confessed to some serious drug abuse.

Other than that, we're all gravy 

How things

Nick


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome back Superstar! Glad to have you back online, there's a few topics and posts worth a read and a giggle but I'll leave you to sift thru and find them.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

www.mrcaledonia.co.uk


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello mate - good to see you back

Nick - you've left something out of your review in your haste to spread scurrilous rumours about your fellow members.

What about the small matter of your arrest on Bristol Templemeads Station for nude banjo busking. And from the reports I've heard, you weren't using a plectrum to pluck the strings either


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

good to see you back online.. looking amazing in the beef!! both of you!

squatty... luv ya sweetie  xx


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

LeeB said:


> good to see you back online.. looking amazing in the beef!! both of you!
> 
> squatty... luv ya sweetie  xx


And you said it would be our secret :wink:


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome back


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Squatty said:


> What about the small matter of your arrest on Bristol Templemeads Station for nude banjo busking. And from the reports I've heard, you weren't using a plectrum to pluck the strings either


lol, i only just noticed this crack at me, you silly man squatty



Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

nick500 said:


> Squatty said:
> 
> 
> > What about the small matter of your arrest on Bristol Templemeads Station for nude banjo busking. And from the reports I've heard, you weren't using a plectrum to pluck the strings either
> ...


It's only taken you five weeks to respond - are you out on bail for the weekend?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

feels like it, been 'enjoying myself' far too hard over the last cuppla months

Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

nick500 said:


> feels like it, been 'enjoying myself' far too hard over the last cuppla months
> 
> Nick


Didn't know you were allowed to have your banjo with you when you're on remand :wink:


----------

